# Top 5 reasons food delivery services are exploding



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Exploding, as in, expanding, killing it, the opposite of collapsing. Yes, it involves for the most part the dark side of human nature, and plausible deniability NOT TO TIP. Here is your average dipshit customer the first time they become aware of UE, DD, PM (Based on a version of my evil twin).

1. $7 delivery fee? hmmmm. Wait a minute, I would be obliged to TIP in restaurant at least 15% on my $50 tab, lest my honey bunny think I am a cheapskate! That's like $7.50, so the delivery is actually FREEEE WOOHOOO! She will never know I am a cheapskate now, MOOHAHAHAHA!

2. No more $3 fountain drinks! We have a 2 liter bottle of BIG K soda in the fridge.. Holy cow, that's another $12 in savings!

3. An adult beverage would be nice. Hell, I can make a whiskey sour for a buck here at home with sum kentucky delux. There's another $10 saved in drinks, and no tipsy driving! Oh God, I just creamed my panse a lil. 

4. The gas I will save, and the aggravation of parking downtown.. Is this a dream, don't ****ing wake me!

5. Oh man, I can start my netflix binge and not have to make as much small talk at dinner. BONUS!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

The past week was craziez! I'm still tired!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Chris1973 said:


> Exploding, as in, expanding, killing it, the opposite of collapsing. Yes, it involves for the most part the dark side of human nature, and plausible deniability NOT TO TIP. Here is your average dipshit customer the first time they become aware of UE, DD, PM (Based on a version of my evil twin).
> 
> 1. $7 delivery fee? hmmmm. Wait a minute, I would be obliged to TIP in restaurant at least 15% on my $50 tab, lest my honey bunny think I am a cheapskate! That's like $7.50, so the delivery is actually FREEEE WOOHOOO! She will never know I am a cheapskate now, MOOHAHAHAHA!
> 
> ...


I've recently stopped my door dash (actually just picked up food on the way home) because 1) doordash is horrible. I pay for the delivery charges and I tip the few dollars ($3 was the last order on my entree and rice) and guess what, THE ORDER NEVER SHOWED UP. texted the dasher, called the dasher, nada until later but that text from the the dasher simply said they had another order ahead.

The only reason I even bothered to call (because I can be super patient) is because the restaurant called me, saying that the food has been sitting there for a hour, I knew the dasher was way past the delivery time frame but I figured it was because they were out DELIVERING and not because they haven't even picked it up yet (the app just didn't update, and in the past I've noticed that it doesn't update but the dasher delivered already).

So yeah, no more doordash for me. Postmates no longer allows the restaurant that I've ordered from multiple times a week to be delivered to my area anymore so...


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

*sellkatsell44 *just jump back and forth between the services and take advantage of coupons. Don't get stuck on one restaurant or service. Put your stomach out there, don't become co-dependent. Do you. Also, consider joining the dark side. UE is killing it in most markets. The best restaurants, quickest delivery. My average delivery time from customer order to delivery is well under 30 minutes. We can make you whole again and finally bring peace to this universe.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Food is the number 2 driver for life. It's like the second oldest profession.

Joke answers

I just got this credit card and I'm hungry

People no longer know how to cook

I'm drunk don't want to get DUI

I'm rich and I can afford it

I think he nailed it with his five answers. It's convenient that you get a lot of free offers and they don't have to leave the house

I average $49.17 for every two and a half hours I deliver with GrubHub.(per day)


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Delivery has been my favorite job ever. Plenty of work. Meeting new people. New foods to try. 

I, recently, got to try 'Din Tai Fung', a taiwanese dumpling house. The steamed buns are delicious!

Rideshare is overrated.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Delivery has been my favorite job ever. Plenty of work. Meeting new people. New foods to try.
> 
> I, recently, got to try 'Din Tai Fung', a taiwanese dumpling house. The steamed buns are delicious!
> 
> Rideshare is overrated.


Yes, it does make one feel like the poor man's version of Anthony Bordain on wheels. It would be tempting to trade some of these cancelled orders for some exotic food, if you happen to be friendly with a restaurant. I traded a 16" pizza for a pack of smokes the other day, LOL.

Rideshare is like having 10 different bosses a day in your car. But damn, those screenshots with $300 earnings for a few hours work look nice.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

Chris1973 said:


> But damn, those screenshots with $300 earnings for a few hours work look nice.


Looks can be very deceiving, personally I believe this deceit to be intentional and by design.
Those few hours work only include "pax time," meaning time a passenger is actually in the car.
No, the hour meter isn't running while the driver sits waiting for a ping.
That $300 does not include the "empty leg," which is the distance driven to pick up the pax.
No, the hour meter isn't running while the driver covers said leg.
That $300 does not include sitting in the "wait zone" which is a lengthy discussion so long story short, double the "few hours" and you'll be closer to the actual pay.
Don't forget depreciation on the vehicle, the eventual maintenance costs, all that.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

sidemouse said:


> Looks can be very deceiving, personally I believe this deceit to be intentional and by design.
> Those few hours work only include "pax time," meaning time a passenger is actually in the car.
> No, the hour meter isn't running while the driver sits waiting for a ping.
> That $300 does not include the "empty leg," which is the distance driven to pick up the pax.
> ...


Thanks for breaking it down my brother. I feel about 10% better.


----------

